# GamePad z-Achse funktioniert nicht



## Holger15 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute !

Ich hab ein ziemlich blödes Problem mit meinem Gamepad:

Ich kann bei jedem Spiel Gas,Bremsen,Hochschalten etc. durch mein Gamepad belegen. Jedoch kann ich nicht damit steuern ! Sowohl Test Drive Unlimited als auch NfS:Shift wollen so nicht gesteuert werden 

Beim kalibrieren geht übrigens auch die Z-Achse nicht - d.h., wenn ich den linken Joystick bewege passiert gar nicht, wenn ich das Steuerkreuz drücke, springt er weiter, aks ob ich eine Controllertaste gedrückt hätte.
Nur Z-Rotation verändert sich, wenn ich den rechten Joystick benutze.

Ich habe win7 64bit und irgendeinen bigBen-Controller für 15€


----------



## Nixtreme (20. Mai 2010)

sieht fast danach aus als ob dein Controller hinüber wäre


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Mai 2010)

Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal! 

Sieht echt nach einem defekt aus, also der nächste Controller sollte der XBox 360 Controller als wireless oder mit Kabel sein. Das ist die beste Kaufempfehlung zur Zeit.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

XBox 360 Controller regeln.  Hab meinen schon gute 4 Jahre. Funktioniert immernoch perfekt. So billige Pads taugen in den meisten Fällen nicht viel.


----------



## Nixtreme (20. Mai 2010)

Zumal immer weniger Spiele was anderes als den XBox Controller überhaupt unterstützen! Mit dem XBox360 Pad habe ich sogar mal spaßeshalber ne halbe Stunde lang crysis gespielt!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab da mal DoD: S mit gezockt.  Jetzt weiß ich warum es auf Konsole die Zielhilfe gibt. Da kann man echt froh sein über Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Holger15 (21. Mai 2010)

Wirklich Schade :-/ Der letzte hat 4 Jahre gehalten. Na gut, danke für die beratung !


----------



## Nixtreme (22. Mai 2010)

War denn dein jetziges, defektes Gamepad neu? Das wär natürlich schon schade...


----------



## mariohanaman (30. Mai 2010)

falls du ein neues gamepad suchst, kann ich dir neben dem xbox 360controller 
die pads von logitech (speziell cordless rumblepad 2) empfehlen. hat das layout vom playstationpad, ist eher mein favorit


gruss,mariohanaman


----------

